# Does anyone have anything good to say about jd 410 baler?



## irekkin (Nov 18, 2011)

i bought a jd 410 baler recently, it needs alittle work and i have'nt had a chance to use it yet. from what i've read and heard people don't have much good to say about them. i only plan to bale about a hundred bales a year so could i tough it out with this baler?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

handyrandy said:


> i bought a jd 410 baler recently, it needs alittle work and i have'nt had a chance to use it yet. from what i've read and heard people don't have much good to say about them. i only plan to bale about a hundred bales a year so could i tough it out with this baler?


My neighbor bought one new 30 years or so ago. It will do fine as long as you realize that it is a closed throat baler and that you can plug it up with a large swallow of hay. Keep your windrows to a moderate size(about like square bale windrows) and it will do well for you. A little slow and small by todays standards but will be fine to bale 20-25 acres.

Regards, Mike


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Vol hit the nail on the head. Used a JD 510 for awhile and it would plug with a large swallow of hay ff you were not careful. I have done it before. I imagine it has the 4 inch belts like the 510 and they are not as nice as the wider belts and not that good for shorter grass hay in your later cuts. But, it worked and was never a hard baler to maintain. The 510 baled a lot of bales. It should work well for the acres you baling. Just remember to to always engage the safety catches on the door, I always engage them, but that baler I would never trust without the safety engaged for any reason.


----------



## irekkin (Nov 18, 2011)

thanks for both replies. this baler is in decent shape and alittle work should get it going. the main reason i was double checking is i've run across a hesston 5510 in good shape and a good price, but i hate to spend the money if i can get the job done with what i have. i usually don't get in a big hurry when i'm cutting hay anyway. thanks.


----------

